# Dual piston brake caliper compressor



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Lisle makes a $38 tool to compress dual piston brake calipers, but two, $7 harbor freight compressors work just as well. Just close each one alternately a litte at a time. Just a DIY tip.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

A c-clamp and one of the old brake pads will also work.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Drachenfire said:


> A c-clamp and one of the old brake pads will also work.


I thought about that, but wanted to put pressure directly over each piston. I did use an old pad though, to spread the force evenly.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

If you turn the c-clamp slowly the pistons will push back evenly. Pushing the piston back slowly applies even when using a cliper piston tool.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I use just one of those compressors. I just go back and forth a couple of times. That way I can feel which piston is going to give me trouble. But I never thought of that. I have 2 of those and a really bad ass compressor that ratchets. :vs_cool:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't forget that some of the new calipers have threaded pistons. I first saw that on a 2012 Honda Accord. You can press all you want. The piston won't move. They turn like a screw. On the calipers without threaded pistons, I use a C-clamp with the old brake pad to compress it evenly.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Guap0_ said:


> Don't forget that some of the new calipers have threaded pistons. I first saw that on a 2012 Honda Accord. You can press all you want. The piston won't move. They turn like a screw. On the calipers without threaded pistons, I use a C-clamp with the old brake pad to compress it evenly.


The rear disc brakes on many cars have the screw in, while compressing pistons. That design is related to the way the parking brake works. My Navigator has a different design (drum in hat), so even though the rear brakes on my Navigator are disc, they compress just like the front brakes.

I bought one of those disc brake kits with all the adapters for the screw in and compress brakes. It came with both right and left hand compressors screws. Apparently, some screw in and compress brakes require turning to the left. Kit was only $20, so why not?

I forgot to post this, but here is my video of brake pad replacement on the Windstar. You can see the brake compressors in the picture.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Kit was only $20, so why not?


It depends how many brake jobs one does. If I do 3 per year, it's a lot.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Guap0_ said:


> It depends how many brake jobs one does. If I do 3 per year, it's a lot.


$20 isn't much money, so even if I rarely use it, it is there when I need it. I have lots of tools like that. AC manifold gauge set and radiator pressure test kit, for example. When I need it, I got it.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> When I need it, I got it.


There is nothing wrong with that philosophy. I've done that too. However, I rent an apartment, so I don't have unlimited space to store tools & my van is full.


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Drachenfire said:


> A c-clamp and one of the old brake pads will also work.


I'm not a mechanic but this is exactly what I do, whether on a single piston or a dual. Obviously, we are not talking about wind-back pistons when using this method.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

bfletcher7 said:


> I'm not a mechanic but this is exactly what I do, whether on a single piston or a dual. Obviously, we are not talking about wind-back pistons when using this method.


Sometimes you have to work with what you have.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Drachenfire said:


> Sometimes you have to work with what you have.


Absolutely right. My motto (if I have one) Is ""Do what you can, with what you have, where you are."

Since I have an ok job, I buy stuff that can extend my ability to "do what I can." My other motto is "Somebody else could have done a better job, but they weren't here."


----------

